

Letter to a Young Procrastinator - smanek
http://www.slate.com/id/2190918/

======
chengmi
This reminds me of a thesis I once read titled "The Mythos of Engineering
Culture", that claims engineers "procrastinate to introduce challenge,
uncertainty, and risk into engineering work."

<http://www-plan.cs.colorado.edu/pltools/pubs/Leonardi.pdf>

~~~
omouse
Just like artists? Artists seem to procrastinate a lot and say they're just
waiting for inspiration...

------
froo
I started reading the article and got to _Dear chronically procrastinating
young person,_

I clicked my read it later button and closed the window - "I'll read it later"
I said to myself, before I realised the irony.

~~~
jrockway
But if you closed the window to do some real work... then what?

------
electromagnetic
I've always had a problem with procrastination and I've always known it's
nothing more than fundamental laziness. Perhaps combined with my heightened
sense of self-preservation it's why my ancestors managed to survive, after all
a few of them fought in world wars and had kids afterwards. My lineage wasn't
conceived by a lack of birth control and horny teenagers, my genes actually
come from survivors of WW1 and WW2... and as I'm English likely the survivors
of many, many more wars, as we really liked them.

Anyway, I'm losing my point. At the moment I'm trying to type up some of my
work, which I'm completely ignoring. However, I found a great radio station
that's not available in the southern Toronto region (thewolf.ca). Sadly the
bastards put a tic-tac-toe game on the audio player, I never knew how
distracting a simple game could be when trying to get something done.

------
jacobscott
Just for fun, in my wardrobe you'll find:
[http://www.threadless.com/product/487/Procrastinators_leader...](http://www.threadless.com/product/487/Procrastinators_leaders_of_tomorrow)

------
ii
I must admit that the best ideas and solutions I have ever had were born under
the heavy stress of almost missed deadlines.

~~~
tjpick
I have to balance this by saying that some of the most satisfying and elegant
solutions I have found came from a careful, organised, timely approach to the
problem where many options are considered, rather than slapping something
together in desperation. It's possible to work very quickly under these
conditions - and much more pleasant than "crunch time".

I get high-pressure inspiration too though...

------
louislouis
Hmmm, hasn't this been posted on HN before?

~~~
d0mine
3 times total <http://searchyc.com/submissions/Young+Procrastinator>

------
ptn
It does show that he was pressed for time.

I don't think deadlines help you focus, because fearing that you won't make it
and thinking that you could have done a better work make you nervous.

------
akraut
I clicked the link and got the "Get back to work" page. I dutifully clicked
the "ignore" link and succeeded in putting off work for another 60 minutes.

------
time_management
People procrastinate for the same reason we stay up later than we should, and
stay in bed even when there's no point in sleeping more. It's aversion to
change. Everyone has this trait to some extent. What the few non-
procrastinators seem to get right is that they start the day off working,
making it hard to _stop_.

